# Issue 4 - Fish Down Under Magazine



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Issue 4 of Fish Down Under Magazine is now ready to download in the iTunes store.

You can find it here -http://bit.ly/TbSpeh

We are also running a competition on our Facebook page with the prize being $390.00 worth of Shimano products.

Facebook Competition - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...24315677.76774.163173143745550&type=1&theater

Cheers

Damian

PS. Don't forget the magazine is free of charge.


----------

